# Fat Siamese Babies



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

My siamese litter is one week old today and they are right fatty fat fats. I put them on the scails and they weigh 10g each and are so fat that cant stumble around propperly, there trying but they cant lift there bodies so just scoot about lol I dont know if its that there are 2 mums feeding (one's litter had to be culled as they werent doing well so she is helping with this litter) them or if they have inherated there granddads size.


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Lovely fat bubs!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Where are their tails?!  lovely big babies.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

I thought something was missing-couldn't quite put my finger on it joanne ! must get more sleep.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Want!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh my only a week old and already furred out like that? That's crazy awesome 
how cute they are!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

One of the mums got a bit ott when cleaning them, i think it was the other mum as her litter all had stumps as well. They kinda look like little hamsters. As far as i know they are 8 days now, but they could have been born on the weekend which would make them a max 2 days older. Im not in o the weekends so its possible.


----------

